# Datsun 510 wheel offset



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

alright, so finally having a RWD car is going to be nice to actully be able to have a dish.

I'm going to go with some 14x7 wheels and will be running the 280zx brakes and 1/4" spacer so the suspension geometry doesn't get screwy since the hub on the 280zx is actully closer in then the stock 510 brakes.

Anyways what offset should I be looking at, I was thinking about a +12 to a +18 right?


----------

